# Art Deco Tombstone



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This was originally going to be a grim reaper stone, but went in an entirely different direction once I started cutting up pieces of scrap foam and then spotted a lovely Art Deco style wallpaper on line.

DSCF7048 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7050 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7052 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A very short "How I Did It" video:






"Tatreau" is a family name on my mother's side of the clan. It was shortened to "Tatro" when the family came into the States from French Canada a few generations ago.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Wow! Roxy, that looks like a piece of art. Dang woman! You better be proud of that stone. It is breath taking.


----------



## evanjedi (Jan 23, 2013)

I love the carving. You have more patients than i do. I really like the painted marble. Great job. I also like the idea of using a family name. I think i might steal that idea. Awesome.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That is some sexy marbling. Looks cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work Roxy.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That looks like an "Art Deado" style to me.  Great Job, Roxy! Love the intricate detail & marble texture!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful work Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears! I'm really happy with how it turned out, seeing as how it was such a pain to carve.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great! Nice job on the carving.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great job Roxy, very regal! You captured the floral/plumage deco motif nicely with the gold accents. The clean white marble look is a nice departure from the crumbling old tombstone look as well.


----------



## The Feejee Merman (Sep 13, 2014)

Honestly, I kind of want that to be my tombstone. I've never had that reaction to stones at a home haunt. 
Bravo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Y'all are sweet

Apparently I am a much cooler aunt now since a niece and nephew really loved the fact that the design was very BioShockish. I had no idea I was so up to date with the gaming scene:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love how this turned out. The marble look, looks real even from a few feet away. It will really stand out in our yard this Halloween.


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful work Roxy. What tools did you use for the carving? It is impeccably done.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one super cool stone!!! Very unique design!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

TerrorGate said:


> Beautiful work Roxy. What tools did you use for the carving? It is impeccably done.


Thanks! Carving was done with an X-acto knife/scalpel veeery slooooowly:jol:.



Hairazor said:


> That is one super cool stone!!! Very unique design!


Thanks, Ms H It's definitely not like any of the other stones we have.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Roxy that stone really is truly gorgeous! I had to look at it for a minute trying to decide if it was a pic you took on an actual monument or you made it. It's really that good!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very unique Roxy!
I likey


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice Roxy


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Fantastic pattern work on that inlay! Very Parisian, darling!!!!


----------



## equi_design (Jul 21, 2013)

Roxy, That tombstone is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I'm a total Art Deco nut! You captured the design feeling perfectly. And I agree with everyone else, your marbling is to die for. If your stone goes missing, it won't be here at my place. Nope. Nu-uh. *wink*


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I love the detailing of both the carving and the marbling of the stone. That and your color choice is perfectly in line with the art deco. Wonderful job Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love you guys

And I'm keeping a weather eye out for invading flights from Florida, equi, you sly thing:jol:


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice work,inspiring.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, that sucker looks real. I am not sure I have ever seen an art deco tombstone. But if they don't exist- they should.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice job Roxy! Beautiful tombstone!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so different and cool!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## krissylynn (Sep 18, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Roxy great stone, I really like the design and the paint choice.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Really do like the design! Great job, and it really looks like it came from that era!*_


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work Roxy......Music also


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you all very kindly

Beelce, the song is roughly from that era, so it seemed like an appropriate choice. I have a book of music arranged for piano of the 100 greatest songs from the '20s and '30s, so I just put the arrangement (with a couple added frills) into a midi processing program I have.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I knew it was your work Roxy............


----------

